# Have I mentioned I'm addicted to bettas?



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I did it again.... :lol:

I just COULD NOT resist!!!!!!!! Even my mom was like ":O he's AWESOME! GET HIM!" Hahaha!!! She's becoming more into my bettas everyday! YAY!

So, here he is! Needs a name! 

















Look at that spread!!!!!!!









BTW, I got him for the price of a delta....


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow! He's Stunning!!
I've never seen a green Betta!
Ps. I'm not the best namer but Acid comes to mind haha


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

::drooling:: WOW he is STRIKING! Where did you get him? He looks like an aquabid guy!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Got him at Petco...


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

O______O; Hes mine. Hes TOTALLY mine D: I even have the PERFECT name for him!!
Be on the look out, several of your guys may be disappearing soon, including Wolfie  Hehe.

xDDD Hes totally AWESOME. I'm SO jealous!! I REALLY want a betta JUST like that(one of my many dream fish :lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome looking betta!! I love green!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous! The name that came to me was Lizard.haha


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Green bean!!lol


----------



## faewind1 (Dec 6, 2009)

oh my goodness! hes gorgeous!! I've never seen one so striking. Greens my fav color. I think bonsai would make a cool name


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I think I might move to America just so I can go to Petco...

You have my dream betta right there. Congrats, he is stunning. I am VERY jealous though, lol.

The name Étoile comes to mind. That's French for star.


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow! He is SO GORGEOUS! How blessed you are to have found and bought such a fish!!!!!! :-D Maybe Mint, or Sage, or Sean or something


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

ohhhhmmmggggg ive kinda vowed not to get another betta unless its a dragon, but DEAR GOD i woulda got that one! Doghog you have some of the greatest betta! My g/f even loved that one! And she wont even come into petco with me any more! I checked today and they had nothing to holler about.... ughhh im so jealous. I like Sage and Bonsi for names, but first thing i thought of was Green Lantern!


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

You're going to have a hard time finding him in that tank with the plants! I know what I would name him..

Cringer!

who turns into.. Battle Cat!










He-Man rawks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Sage.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

My jaw just dropped. You found him at Petco?! WHAT a find he is, absolutely stunning!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

...
.....
Where do you live, exactly?  Just curious....
I need him. Like nao. xD
I like Sage and Bonsai for names 
That's probbaly the most gorgeous betta I've ever seen, you know? I don't think I've ever seen a betta like that before. The breeder that let it slip through their hands was insane, pure and simple.


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

that is one awesome looking fish. He looks like a "BAT MAN" to me


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

CodeRed said:


> ...
> .....
> Where do you live, exactly?  Just curious....
> I need him. Like nao. xD
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!

Yer creeping me out! :lol:

I know!! If I can find that perfect female, I'll spawn him in two seconds!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

OHHH can I have some of those babies???haha


----------



## MissMeg (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh that is just not fair, my dream betta! My fav color too! Congras on such a great find, all we have here is a Petsmart, and all I've ever seen are the blue/red VT's....I need a petco. LOL! I second Acid or maybe AVP(Alien Vs. Pred.) or something phycidelic or alien style.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I want a little one if you breed him! Or, you know, all of them?


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

He IS awesome!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ginko!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 13, 2010)

Who could have resisted HIM! WOW! He is nothing short of spectacular!


----------



## Betta Fish Bob (Dec 31, 2009)

beat2020 said:


> Wow! He's Stunning!!
> I've never seen a green Betta!
> Ps. I'm not the best namer but Acid comes to mind haha


I have to agree! In 20 years of betta loving, I have seen some with green in them, but nono so stunning!!!! I would have paid a fortune for it!

That is so deserving of the name ... ENVY!

That is what I would name him, because as soon as I saw your pic, I thought, "I want it!"

Lol
Elizabeth


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He is absolutely gorgeous. He reminds me of some exotic plant or flower. What amazing colors on that fishy! If I spotted that at Petco, I would have to get him. 

Congrats.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I change my vote! I LOVE the name Envy for him. He just... looks like an Envy xD


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Envy is cool.... but I think he needs some thing... more macho. 

Thinking about naming him Hannibal....


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

After the serial killer or the dude in history who went after Rome? xD Or just random?


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

eek, serial killer... Hmmm maybe not.  

it was just a random thing...  LOL


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

xDD
I'm in AP World History, and it's really surprising to learn all these things xD Sadly, I saw Hannibal and went "OMG! That one... dudey dude from Roman times... Yeah. Or the serial killer. You know, whichever you prefer." I'm a lost cause ;D History comes to mind before movies xD
He's such a pretty baby, though. He's got such stunning colors, with that electric green in there. I have too many as it is, but if I saw him I'd steal him if I had to


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha!! 

I'm thinking about Odysseus too.... Not sure..

OH no!! Codered! Just read your siggy! What the matter with Aris!?


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I actually just posted that under a thread called "So... kehkehkeh" xD He was shedding and pressed too hard to get the old skin off, and ripped off some scales. He's getting better, but it'll probably scar.

Oh, and nice name! I'm a sucker for the old-timey names xD


----------



## Rocket (Jan 11, 2010)

Oooooohhhh...he's lurrrrrrrvley:greenyay:!!!!

Think I'd call him Kermit :lol:....hardly macho!!

I like Envy too!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Mmm.... kermit is really cute too!!!!


----------



## KMussy (Jan 16, 2010)

That has got to be the coolest fish I've ever seen. You're so lucky!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh WOW, he is absolutely gorgeous. I've never seen a color like that. Love him!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hehe, Well when I steal him, I'm naming him Miharu xDDD Kinda manly sounding I suppose....  

:lol: I really like Envy though(I'm sure a few people can guess why xDD)and Bonsai too  I vote for one of those <3


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Whoa. that's all I can saay. Lol. He's so stunningly gorgeous! Lucky Lucky find.

Odysseus was a ladies man, so to speak heh...seems like it would be fitting and macho.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Have to say, he looks like an Envy to me.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

DragonFish said:


> Hehe, Well when I steal him, I'm naming him Miharu xDDD Kinda manly sounding I suppose....
> 
> :lol: I really like Envy though(I'm sure a few people can guess why xDD)and Bonsai too  I vote for one of those <3


Hmm.... I rather like that name... I'm think i'll make a poll on what to name him. 

No!! No stealing!  I will just have to post my big scary guard poodle at the door. See? he will lick you to death!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!! Funny pic!!


----------



## Hopeful (Dec 27, 2009)

If you do end up breeding and the resulting spawn has that same lime green. If you were actually willing to sell/ship I would purchase a pair. I call first on the want list(Im a line cutter ^._.^) I would vote Envy or maybe Sin because it is a sin to have such a perty fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Envy or Sin. lol Envy because he's the envy of the whole forum! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'mma make a poll for names now!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good idea!


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow, that is amazing. *drool*


----------



## keshinvk (Jan 4, 2010)

is it true that a female and a male betta will fight after they mate in a tank
i NEED ANSWERS QUICK

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLP 
IM SCARED TO PUT ANOTHER BETTA IN


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> No!! No stealing!  I will just have to post my big scary guard poodle at the door. See? he will lick you to death!


Hehehehe >D I do believe this calls for my evil plot plotting puppy. She will help me figure out a scheme to sneak in and steal him :twisted:


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

he is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Century (Jan 17, 2010)

*century*

He's so green. the name Pickles comes to my mind.




doggyhog said:


> I did it again.... :lol:
> 
> I just COULD NOT resist!!!!!!!! Even my mom was like ":O he's AWESOME! GET HIM!" Hahaha!!! She's becoming more into my bettas everyday! YAY!
> 
> ...


----------



## KLeighS (Jan 11, 2010)

He's *AMAZING*! I love the name envy! DQ, he really is the envy of the whole fourm!

An amazing find doggyhog! No one could of resisted him!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

WHOAAA! i've never seen that color on a betta before! yeah there is NO way i'd be able to pass that beautiful guy up. nope. lol you're lucky your mom is getting into bettas, i wish mine would!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I would have grabbed him up in a sec green is my FAV color. you sooo need to ship him to me, sooooo when will he be here:lol:


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

It seems as if we have found the one fish that has everyone drooling, including me! He is amazing!


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

absolutely stunning  we are all jealous! haha.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

addicted to bettas huh? roflmbo............join the club


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

christinaross said:


> addicted to bettas huh? Roflmbo............join the club


lol!


----------



## ledosholas (Jan 17, 2010)

OMG i just saw one like this but instead of green he was teal i wanted him so bad but i have to wait. so i hope hes there when i go back


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

ohhh im green with envy he's so beautiful! =} i wish i could find a blue one like that


----------



## Zeetrain (Oct 13, 2009)

All i can say is WOW. that fish is awesome.


----------

